# The meaning of being a freemason?



## Mas.Maz (Jul 6, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I am not a Freemason, and I have not tried to join the Freemasonry seriously yet, because first i need to know what is the meaning of joining the Freemasonry, "and I do not mean here personal benefits, but the public ones".

I am almost fifty years old, and I have spent my life working to meet my own needs and the needs of my family.  However, now i am looking forward to working the rest of my life in the service of society and humanity, so i am trying to find the right path to do so.

I think that your response will be helpful for me to decide on whether joining the Freemasonry is worth the trouble of trying to join, or not.

one more question:  Am i too late?

Thank you all


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm not really sure what you're after but we don't recruit people. We like men to come to us because they have decided they want to become a Freemason.

It may be better if you ask some specific questions that we could see about trying to answer.


----------



## Mas.Maz (Jul 6, 2022)

Mike Martin said:


> I'm not really sure what you're after but we don't recruit people. We like men to come to us because they have decided they want to become a Freemason.
> 
> It may be better if you ask some specific questions that we could see about trying to answer.


I am not asking you to have me recruited Mike.
Recruiting is certainly not what i am after, and that was so clear in my message.
you said: "We like men to come to us because they have decided they want to become a Freemason.", fine, what is it exactly that makes men decide they want to become a Freemason??


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 6, 2022)

Mas.Maz said:


> I am not asking you to have me recruited Mike.
> Recruiting is certainly not what i am after, and that was so clear in my message.
> you said: "We like men to come to us because they have decided they want to become a Freemason.", fine, what is it exactly that makes men decide they want to become a Freemason??


Usually it happens because a man knows and socialises or works with a Freemason and they like what they observe about that Freemason's interactions with others or what they hear about Lodge activities and ask to join the Lodge themselves.


----------



## Mas.Maz (Jul 6, 2022)

Mike Martin said:


> Usually it happens because a man knows and socialises or works with a Freemason and they like what they observe about that Freemason's interactions with others or what they hear about Lodge activities and ask to join the Lodge themselves.


That was helpful
Thank you,


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 6, 2022)

Mas.Maz said:


> That was helpful
> Thank you,


Having looked at your profile I can see that it would be pretty difficult for you to join as Freemasonry in your country is nearly non-existent. In many Muslim majority countries Freemasons are ostracised and Freemasonry has been banned by the State, while we Freemasons cannot understand why that is we also are not allowed to ignore the Law and so Freemasons will not have Lodges in such countries. Jordan does not appear to have banned Freemasonry and tolerates the handful (well 3) of Lodges (under the Grand Lodge of Scotland) operating there but with such a tiny number of Lodges it means that it will be difficult for you to meet any Freemasons.


----------



## Mas.Maz (Jul 6, 2022)

Mike Martin said:


> Having looked at your profile I can see that it would be pretty difficult for you to join as Freemasonry in your country is nearly non-existent. In many Muslim majority countries Freemasons are ostracised and Freemasonry has been banned by the State, while we Freemasons cannot understand why that is we also are not allowed to ignore the Law and so Freemasons will not have Lodges in such countries. Jordan does not appear to have banned Freemasonry and tolerates the handful (well 3) of Lodges (under the Grand Lodge of Scotland) operating there but with such a tiny number of Lodges it means that it will be difficult for you to meet any Freemasons.


Very true, it is difficult to meet any Freemason or to join Freemasonry in my country, and thats why i wrote in the first message if its worth "the trouble" of trying to join.  Actually people in my country believe that Freemasonry is against their religion and values while i don't see it this way.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 10, 2022)

Mas.Maz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am not a Freemason, and I have not tried to join the Freemasonry seriously yet, because first i need to know what is the meaning of joining the Freemasonry, "and I do not mean here personal benefits, but the public ones".
> 
> ...


The "Am I too late" question is easy. No, you are not. I have seen men in their 80's join and get something out of Freemasonry. 

At its most basic, I think the meanng of being a Freemason is try to be a better man and be the best you can be.. whenever you do and whatever your station in life.


----------



## Mas.Maz (Jul 10, 2022)

If so, then Freemasonry is worth the trouble of trying to join, indeed.  
Thank you Bloke,


----------



## coachn (Jul 10, 2022)

Mas.Maz said:


> ...* i need to know* what is the meaning of joining the Freemasonry, "and I do not mean here personal benefits, but the public ones".


Why?


----------



## Mas.Maz (Jul 10, 2022)

coachn said:


> Why?


Hello coachn,
I am kindly asking you to read my first message in this discussion and im sure you'll find the answer for your question.
Your opinion will be highly appreciated.
Thank you,


----------



## coachn (Jul 10, 2022)

Mas.Maz said:


> Hello coachn,
> I am kindly asking you to read my first message in this discussion and im sure you'll find the answer for your question.
> Your opinion will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you,


I did read it originally and once again after you responded.  It does not answer the "why".  

Hence the question: WHY do you "*need to know* what is the meaning of joining the Freemasonry, 'and I do not mean here personal benefits, but the public ones'. "


----------



## Mas.Maz (Jul 10, 2022)

coachn said:


> I did read it originally and once again after you responded.  It does not answer the "why".
> 
> Hence the question: WHY do you "*need to know* what is the meaning of joining the Freemasonry, 'and I do not mean here personal benefits, but the public ones'. "


Because " i am looking forward to working the rest of my life in the service of society and humanity, so i am trying to find the right path to do so."


----------



## coachn (Jul 10, 2022)

Mas.Maz said:


> Because " i am looking forward to working the rest of my life in the service of society and humanity, so i am trying to find the right path to do so."


AWESOME!  There are many paths; Freemasonry is but one. Find the one that best suits your temperament, mores, and interests. I wish you well in your pursuit.


----------



## Mas.Maz (Jul 11, 2022)

coachn said:


> AWESOME!  There are many paths; Freemasonry is but one. Find the one that best suits your temperament, mores, and interests. I wish you well in your pursuit.


What made me think about Freemasonry in particular is that it, I think, works to serve humanity collectively, not individually, and on a global, not local, scale.
But I will take your opinion into consideration.
Thank you very much


----------



## Bloke (Jul 11, 2022)

Mas.Maz said:


> What made me think about Freemasonry in particular is that it, I think, works to serve humanity collectively, not individually, and on a global, not local, scale.
> But I will take your opinion into consideration.
> Thank you very much


Coach's advice is very good. We do not have a monopoly on being a good organisation... but also, we're a fraternity and not a service organisation. Freemasonry (I think) is a philosophical system for good moral conduct that brings diverse men together in fraternity.  Also, we don't work globally. We might be spread across (most of) the globe, but we are collected in ideal rather than action. We're not like Rotary International. We rarely act across state boarded, let along national ones..


----------



## coachn (Jul 11, 2022)

Mas.Maz said:


> What made me think about Freemasonry in particular is that it, I think, works to serve humanity collectively, not individually, and on a global, not local, scale.
> But I will take your opinion into consideration.
> Thank you very much


Considering the general availability in your country, a different path makes sense.  And that different path may actually attract the attention of Freemasons.


----------



## usar123 (Jul 11, 2022)

Wow a lot of comments I agree !


----------



## Mas.Maz (Jul 12, 2022)

Bloke said:


> Coach's advice is very good. We do not have a monopoly on being a good organisation... but also, we're a fraternity and not a service organisation. Freemasonry (I think) is a philosophical system for good moral conduct that brings diverse men together in fraternity.  Also, we don't work globally. We might be spread across (most of) the globe, but we are collected in ideal rather than action. We're not like Rotary International. We rarely act across state boarded, let along national ones..


Very respected answer, and very respectful "philosophical system" Freemasonry is if it's really so, and i think it is.
Thank you Bloke


----------



## Mas.Maz (Jul 12, 2022)

coachn said:


> Considering the general availability in your country, a different path makes sense.  And that different path may actually attract the attention of Freemasons.


A respectful opinion coach
Thank you


----------



## Mas.Maz (Jul 12, 2022)

usar123 said:


> Wow a lot of comments I agree !


Be my quest to add a new one user123


----------

